# Looking for a finca near coin to rent long term



## Mia (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello 

My partner and I are looking for a finca to rent not further than 40km from Marbella. We need at least three bedrooms and ideally, the finca should be fenced for my two small dogs.

Does anyone know of any to rent (we are ready to rent now) or of any good websites to find a rental property. We are willing to pay up to 800 euros a month.

Much appreciated

Mia


----------



## ukbusinessguru (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi, recently I came acorss some lovely fincas with private swimming pool, even saw one where the owner had offered to pay all bills for 900 euros per month. Property was near Coin and advertised by an agent who claims not to charge fees, I can't vouch on companies credibility but will try to find the ad for you.


----------



## ukbusinessguru (Feb 20, 2008)

Am having trouble posting links email me for info.


----------



## ukbusinessguru (Feb 20, 2008)

visit www dot kyero dot com to find fincas in/near Coin. No need to email me. Best.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

These people are really good and friendly, they do rental as well as sales and are so honest and helpful, before, during and after!!! We used em and they are still on the end of a phone to help with anything, big or small

Property sales in Spain, villas for sale on t

Jo


----------

